# great pyrn. dogs on craigslist



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

I am not sure if anyone would be interested but I was looking on CL last night and came across aposting for 2 great pyr. dogs that have been with goats all their lives and the person got rid of goats and now they need a home

heres what the add said- [email protected]
I have a 5 yr old pair of Great Pyrenees. They have always been with goats and poultry. I am selling out of goats and dont want them to be lonely with out them. Must go to a farm home. These are not house dogs. Asking for a $75 rehoming fee. I paid $750 for the pair when pups.

its listed under columbus ohio craigslist.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Sad. I've seen several GPs on my local craigslist as well.


----------

